
Listening Post's Top 10 Hottest Music Sites - naish
http://blog.wired.com/music/2008/07/listening-posts.html
======
KB
<http://amiestreet.com> isn't mentioned either and I've discovered lots of
good music through the site. I guess they just aren't popular enough.

~~~
tialys
Never mind... AmieStreet should be on there. (I made my comment before reading
the article fully >.<)

------
colinplamondon
Yeah, any list of music sites without thesixtyone is pretty well missing the
boat- whenever I'm on a stable connection it's all but replaced iTunes for me.

------
omouse
No mention of Songza?? <http://songza.com/>

Cleanest interface ever and everything loads quick quick.

